# USC Portfolio and Chances



## heinrich57 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey everyone. Is there anyone who is in the undergrad  film production program at USC's film school? I'm applying there this fall and it's my top choice by far. What I was wondering about was the portfolio. In terms of mine, I have a huge list, but little of it is actual film/video productions (one original silent short film, a documentary shot in post-Katrina New Orleans (which actually won a national award) and all of my projects that were made for school). I've written a ton of short stories, two full length screenplays, satire pieces, a play, and other pieces. I guess the angle I'm trying to play here is someone who has always been interested in film/storytelling, with a lot of experiences outside of school (relief work, conservation work, teaching, travel, cultural studies, etc) that have influenced values and story ideas/aspirations. 

Does anyone have any idea if this seems like a  good admissions approach? I'm pretty intimidated by the selectivity of the school, but I'd really love to get in.


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Sep 4, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it. USC doesn't look at the films themselves, so the resume is all that counts and your resume certainly sounds impressive to me. As long as the essays and grades follow suit, that is. Good luck!


----------

